# Metal vs. Polymer?



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

What do you prefer for a semi auto? Why?

I'm considering CZ, Taurus, Ruger, Beretta, and a few others.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I really liked the CZ 75B I tried out last week, but I wouldn't want to carry it very far. I'm almost a complete newbie, and I was hitting the bulls-eye at 7 yards from the second shot. I liked the stability and gentle recoil (in 9mm). I ended up with a plastic pistol for weight, and I like it, too, so far. The only Taurus I've tried was a revolver, and I haven't tried the others you've mentioned. I bought an FN FNP-9.

I'm thinking a CZ might be the second pistol in my collection. Some day!


----------



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, weight isn't a bit issue to me because when I use it, it's at the range so I'll carry it there in a case, and the only other time I'd use it is home defense, so I don't plan on carrying it around so thats not too big of an issue for me personally. thanks for the input [email protected]


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like steel, nothing against the poly guns out there. I have a Browning Pro-40 that's a Tupperware gun. For the most part I like my all steel 1911's more than anything:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Both because I have both and both are for home defense and range and both of mine function very well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steel guns are nicer for range shooting. Poly guns are nicer to carry. Take your pick. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

With these modern pistols accuracy lays with the shooter and the choices are endless as to what to buy. Weather steel or poly. I carry both at different times. Just get one that feels good in your hand and practice with it.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Steel guns are nicer for range shooting. Poly guns are nicer to carry. Take your pick. :mrgreen:


+1

I'd just refine the statement by saying Poly is nicer for _concealed_ carry. I still prefer a full sized metal gun for open or duty carry.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have both Polymer and all Metal Pistols. Even though the Polymer is lighter, I find myself Carrying the all metal ones all the time.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Polymer or steel doesn't make a lot of difference. You can have great quality in either.

My favorite guns to shoot at the range are all steel, the CZ-75B and a Springfield 1911 clone. But I have an XD45 that is also a great shooter and have owned polymer framed Kahrs that I also liked.

I'm not a Taurus fan, nor do I really care for Ruger semi-autos (their revolvers are great), although I do own an LCP that is a pretty good little gun. Berettas are OK, but I don't like 'em well enough to buy one.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

All of my carry auto's are poly, but my range guns are metal. I guess if I had to choose just one handgun to own, it would most likely be metal, but I do consider myself fortunate to own poly pistols as well. 

Oddly enough I do not have any poly revolvers....

PhilR.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The first gun I bought was a Beretta 92. If I had to do it all over again, I would without question.

It's a big gun so it doesn't fit everyone, though I have small hands it feels really good to me. All the major makes put out fine pistols so it comes down to personal preference in size, feel, trigger action etc. If your range has one for rent I'd certainly give it a try if it feels good when you pick it up.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

HK polymers baby. the company that started them


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I prefer metal framed semi-autos...though I've owned a few polymers and like them as well (Glock 19/23, HK USP40, S&W SW9C). 

I'm more partial to SIGs and Berettas, with SIG P226 (.9mm) and P228 followed by my Beretta 92FS Inox as my favorites.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Either way, it doesn't really matter except for the weight difference. I have mainly polymer frames with the exception of one alloy frame.


----------

